# Comics  > Image Comics >  Image Comics' October 2015 Solicitations Deliver "Paper Girls," "I Hate Fairyland" & More

## CBR News

Recent Image Expo announcements like "Black Magick" & "Codename: Baboushka" debut, "Invincible" gets a "Reboot?", "Witchblade" ends and much more.


_Full article here._

----------


## Joker

No covers?

EDIT: Oh, check back soon.

----------


## Samurai Jack

I'm interested in the first issues of Black Magick, Codename Baboushka: The Conclave of Death, I Hate Fairyland, and Paper Girls.

Might get Invincible #124.

Looking forward to Cliff Chiang's art on Paper Girls! Nice page count and cover price too.

Monstress #1 should hopefully be out in November, according to Marjorie Liu's twitter.

----------


## bkart1978

No new Low, Velvet, Rat Queens, Kaptara, Black Science, Lazarus or Saga?! Thank God Paper Girls is double-sized to hold me over! And Hans on WicDiv is a plus (I just picked up that variant this weekend; stunning). Still, very slow Image month for me.

----------


## cranger

Spawn #258 and Savior #7 for me as usual. So it mentions Savior as being an 8 part origin story and also the series concluding with issue #8. Is this leaving it open to be relaunched or followed by something else?

I'll also be ordering Witchblade #185 for the Michael Turner stuff.

----------


## Mathieu B

It seems that most of the series I get from Image are on hiatus in October. Only Wic & Dic for me.

----------


## klynn

Copperhead, vol 2
Fade Out #10
Paper Girls #1
Switch #1 (been waiting patiently for this for a long time)

No new Lazarus, Velvet or Rat Queens (all of which have delayed previous issues) nor Pretty Deadly yet.

----------


## nebezial

> Copperhead, vol 2
> Fade Out #10
> Paper Girls #1
> Switch #1 (beeb waiting patiently for this for a long time)
> 
> No new Lazarus, Velvet or Rat Queens (all of which have delayed previous issues) nor Pretty Deadly yet.


i will try not to disappoint  :Wink:

----------


## Noviere

I'm adding both Black Magick and Paper Girls to my pull.

----------


## dan12456

Still no Monstress, series announced at the same time are ending before it has even started. 
Also no Lazarus sucks.

----------


## wwise03

> No new Lazarus, Velvet or Rat Queens (all of which have delayed previous issues) nor Pretty Deadly yet.


Kelly Sue DeConnick confirmed that Pretty Deadly will return in November.  She also said something about being wary of the tree in issue 2...don't really know what that means.

My only real disappointment this month is nothing new on Five Ghosts.  I hope that doesn't go the way of the Mercenary Sea.  

My list this month:

Black Magick (assuming there is a non-magazine format option)
Codename Baboushka
East of West
Fade Out
Faster than Light (if I like the first...$4 sucks though after the first was $3)
Invincible
Invisible Republic
Paper Girls
Plutona
Sex Criminals
Southern Bastards
They're Not Like Us
Tokyo Ghosts 
Wolf (if I like the first few)

November is going to be huge too with The Goddamned, Monstress, Hadrian's Wall, and the return of Pretty Deadly.  We will probably see the return of Saga in November as well.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

I'm so damn excited for I Hate Fairyland and Paper Girls. Can't wait for these.

----------


## GrifterWC

The Beauty #3
Dark Corridor #3
Drifter #9
East of West #23
The Fade Out #10
Nailbiter #16
Postal #8
Revival #34
Spawn #258
Spread #11
The Walking Dead #147
Witchblade #185

----------


## SkyMason21

Black Magick #1 (I haven't really enjoy what i've read from Rucka so far but Nicola Scott is all I need to give this a try)
Tokyo Ghost #2
Paper Girls #1 (Cliff Chiang! Giving all of Vaughan's Image stuff another look after reading Ex Machina & Y The Last Man) 
Copperhead Vol. 2
Low Vol. 2
Secret Identities Vol. 1

Edit: Didn't realize Sejic had a new series. Definitely picking up Switch #1.

----------


## Detox

Drifter
EoW
Fade Out
Postal

Might try Black Magick too but undecided.

----------


## King's_Gambit

Black Magick #1 (holy crap that creative team)
East of West #23
The Fade Out #10
Material #5
Nailbiter #16
Ody-C #8
Paper Girls #1 (again, holy crap that creative team)
Plutona #2
Sex Criminals #15
Southern Bastards #12
Spread #11
Starve #5
Tokyo Ghost #2
Trees #14
The Walking Dead #147
We Stand On Guard #4
The Wicked + the Divine #15
Wolf #4

Trade-waiting Phonogram: the Immaterial Girl.




> No new Low, Velvet, Rat Queens, Kaptara, Black Science, Lazarus or Saga?! Thank God Paper Girls is double-sized to hold me over! And Hans on WicDiv is a plus (I just picked up that variant this weekend; stunning). Still, very slow Image month for me.


Black Science and Saga are both on a hiatus/catch-up until November.

----------


## UltimateTy

Black Magick #1
Nailbiter #16
Papergirls #1

Not much Image for me in August.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> Spawn #258 and Savior #7 for me as usual. So it mentions Savior as being an 8 part origin story and also the series concluding with issue #8. Is this leaving it open to be relaunched or followed by something else?


Back when it was announced, they heavily emphasized that 8 issues of Savior were already done and ready for release. Presumably they'll determine on basis of sales whether to continue? Could be they're going to relaunch a while later with something like Saviour: Subtitle Goes Here once they get some issues in the can for that. That's all pure speculation (and a very wack title) on my part though; admittedly I haven't kept an eye on news on this title.

----------


## Tayne Japal

I'll be adding Black Magick and Paper Girls to the pull. Possibly Switch and I Hate Fairyland. I'm still debating if I should buy new titles in physical or digital form.

----------


## Samurai Jack

Marjorie Liu ‏@marjoriemliu
The first issue of Monstress is almost 70 pages of lush, gorgeous art, and it's coming out November 4th.

I literally can't wait to buy and read this. Seriously the single number one most important comic issue I am looking forward to for the entire second half of 2015.

----------


## Mjolnir

Sad not see Monstress solicited yet, but again, I'd rather she have some issues done and in the can before soliciting the first issue and then running into delays right away. 

Not having Five Ghosts solicited again isn't worrying yet. We still haven't gotten issue #17 yet, which at last check is holding it's July 22nd release date. So if it shows up in the November solicits, that's a 4 month gap which has been on par with some of the other Image books between arcs. See Autumnlands, Wytches, and Raputin as recent examples. Velvet is in it's own category and East of West  

Picking up...

Black Magick #1
Drifter #9
East of West #23
Faster Than Light #2 (Cannot wait for this series! It's right up alley for the types of sci-fi I love.)
From Under Mountains #2 (If I like the first issue)
Invisible Republic #7
Postal #8
Rasputin #10
Reyn #9
Saints #1 (Mayyyybeeee)
Savage Dragon #209
Savior #7
Spawn #258
Think Tank #2 (If I l like the first issue)
The Tithe #6
Tokyo Ghost #2
Trees #14
We Stand on Guard #4

A lot of books on break/hiatus which is good for my wallet I guess going into the holiday season...

Autumnlands: Tooth and Claw
Birthright
Black Science
Copperhead
Descender
Five Ghosts
Injection
Lazarus
Low
Manifest Destiny
Outcast
Pisces
Roche Limit
RunLoveKill
Southern Cross
Velvet 
Wayward
Wytches

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

I think I need to do some more pull list re-arranging again.  I _definitely_ need to get caught up on some buying some TPBs...

plan to get:
Drifter
Elephantmen
Paper Girls
Jupiter's Circle TPB v1
Secret Identities TPB

may get:
Invisible Republic
Tokyo Ghost
Low TPB v2

trade-waiting:
Chew
Revival
East of West
Postal
Southern Bastards
Material
Wolf
We Stand on Guard
Invisible Republic (maybe)

MIA/don't need to get available TPB:
Rat Queens
Pisces
Manifest Destiny
Saga
Copperhead
Southern Cross

*phew*

----------


## Joker

That Casanova trade should be on everyone's pull list.

----------


## quinnzel

Black Magick #1
The Fade-Out #10
I Hate Fairyland #1
Paper Girls #1
Plutona #2 
Saints #1
Switch #1
We Stand On Guard #4
Wolf #4 (assuming I like the first few issues)

Lots of good stuff coming out.

----------


## comicfiend

Image:
- Add: Black Magik, I Hate Fairyland, Paper Girls
- Pull: Beauty, Fade Out, Invisible Republic, Nailbiter, Ody-C, Sex, Sex Criminals, Shutter, They're Not Like Us, Tokyo Ghost, Walking Dead, We Stand on Guard, Wolf
- Pull (considering dropping): Drifter
- Pull (post end of current arc will trade wait due to delays): East of West
- Skip Month: Autumnlands, Black Science, Descender, Jupiter's Circle, Lazarus, Low, Outcast, Saga, Sons of the Devil, Wytches
- Skip Month (post end of current arc will trade wait due to delays): Bitch Planet, Manhattan Projects, Rat Queens, Velvet
- Skip Month (trade wait): Manifest Destiny, Thief of Thieves
- Skip Month (considering dropping): Injection
- Cancelled: Pisces

Marvel:
- Add: Chewbacca (double ship)
- Pull: Star Wars, Shattered Empire (double ship, ending)
- Skip Month: Darth Vader

DC:
- Maybe (depends on art preview): Clean Room, Twilight Children
- Pull (post end of current arc will trade wait due to delays): American Vampire
- Skip Month: Suiciders

DH:
- Add: PastAways (been getting digitally)
- Pull: Fight Club, Rebels

Others:
- Pull: Spire, Strange Fruit, King
- Skip Month: Bunker, Letter 44, Life After

----------


## capuga

My likely reading list:

1. Black Magick #1
2. Chew #51
3. Invincible #124
4. Nailbiter #16
5. Paper Girls #1
6. Revival #34
7. Sex Criminals #15
8. Southern Bastards #12
9. Spread #11
10. Think Tank #2
11. The Tithe #6
12. The Walking Dead #147
13. We Stand on Guard #4

----------


## cc008

Southern Bastards 
Drifter 
Tokyo Ghost

----------


## Trilipush

8House: Yorris #5
The Fade Out #10
From Under Mountains #2
Material #5
Paper Girls #1
Wolf #4

----------


## Fuzzy Barbarian

I might try Black Magic and Paper Girls (I'm a Vaughan whore, but Marvel's eating my wallet).

----------


## Samurai Jack

I was wondering, does anyone know what the extra pages would be in the Black Magick #1 Magazine Size Variant? The regular issue is 3.99 with 40 pages while the Magazine Size Variant is 5.99 with 64 pages.

The covers for the first two trades of Copperhead look awesome! I'll be getting them both sometime for sure. I wonder which character will be on the cover of the third volume. As for other trades, I'm interested in buying Secret Identities and the first two volumes of Oddly Normal. I like that both Oddly volumes seem to be 9.99 each. Might also get the first volumes of Southern Cross and Casanova: Acedia.

I haven't gotten around to reading Stjepan Sejic's works yet, but his art style is pretty unique. I'd like to check out his work on Death Vigil, Sunstone, and Rat Queens sometime. Might get Switch #1 after I see some preview pages of the first issue.

----------


## Dorktron

This is a pretty decent month from Image, even with a ton of good books on break:

Black Magick 1 (Yay!)
Chew 51
Drifter 9
East of West 23
From Under Mountains 2
I Hate Fairyland 1 (Double yay!)
Invincible 124
Invisible Republic 7
Island Magazine 4 (I hope they release these in hardcovers or trades sometime)
Material 5
ODY-C 8
Paper Girls 1
Postal 8
Rasputin 10
Rumble 8
Saints 1 (If the reviews are solid)
Sex Criminals 15
Spread 11
Starve 5
Switch 1 (Will need more info on this--is it a mini?)
They're Not Like Us 9
Tokyo Ghost 2
Trees 14
TWD Compendium 3
Wolf 4

----------


## Mr`Orange

> It seems that most of the series I get from Image are on hiatus in October. Only Wic & Dic for me.


Yeah it looks like a quiet month, which is a good thing considering the number of Marvel hc's out this month.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

Weird month.

Most of my regulars are on hiatus but there are some really promising new series. Black Magick is a must for the creative team alone, but then so is Paper Girls, I Hate Fairyland and Twitch. And that none of them are dystopian science fiction series is all the better: I dig the genre and I'm reading a bunch of books in that genre but it's nice to see Image stretch out a bit as it was starting to look like every second new book they were releasing wasn't just scifi but was of the dystopian variety. 

Now to just find money in my budget for all this good, good stuff.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> I haven't gotten around to reading Stjepan Sejic's works yet, but his art style is pretty unique. I'd like to check out his work on Death Vigil, Sunstone, and Rat Queens sometime. Might get Switch #1 after I see some preview pages of the first issue.


I really didn't like the overly rendered style he used on Witchblade but since he has switched to a more traditional looking art style, he has become one of my favorites. I still need to read Death Vigil but his short Rat Queens run was really good and Sunstone is just an utter delight, both in terms of writing and art. Who would have thought that a "softcore sex comic" would be this funny, sweet and heartfelt with such brilliant characterization. Check it out at Deviant Art, if you're not quite ready to buy the hard copies.

----------


## sharoth

I´m wondering a bit when will we see Black Road solicited? It was announced for september, while a month delay in image solicitations isn´t something to wonder it isn´t in the october solicitations either. According to Garrry Browns Twitter the last page of the first issue was inked in april and in june he showed some Black Road artwork hopefully we see it solicited for november. I can´t wait...

As for october i´m getting:

8 House: Yorris #5
Astronauts in Trouble #5 (of 11)
Black Magick #1 (The normal version for my collection and the magazine version to read9
CBLDF Liberty Annual 2015 (though it wan´t very good last year)
Codename Baboushka #1 (don´t like the 3,99$ tag, but if its good i pay it)
East of West #23
The Fade Out #10
Invincible #124
Invisible Republic #7
Island Magazine #4 (I wish Image would release an anthology book too)
Material #5
Nailbiter #16
Paper Girls #1
Saints #1 (maaaayyybe, need to see some previews first on that one)
Sex #25 (still amazed that this is still aroud, the digital sales must be pretty good if it holds on with that low physical sales)
They´re not like us #9
Tokyo Ghost´s #2 (my personal Black Science replacement)
We stand on guard #4
the Wicked + The Divine #15
Wolf #4

----------


## comicfiend

I had the great pleasure of speaking with several of the foremost industry talents during this year's SDCC. The highlights of those:
- Dustin Nguyen who's excitement and energy levels were absolutely infectious. Talking details of Descender, as well as laying eyes on the originals!
- Kelly Sue DeConnick shared Emma Rios' cover from issue 3 of the upcoming secondary arc of Pretty Deadly...the tree is amazing! She also shared that Bitch Planet will be going to the "Saga model" of queuing up issue so they come out monthly, then take a few month break.
- Tula Lotay who'd just come back from a vaca in Alaska. If you haven't checked out her art then you are really missing out! Her upcoming Heartless series with Warren Ellis is creepy!
- Kieron Gillen who was kind enough to talk details/nuances of serial of his series, as well as share Tula's art for her upcoming issue of The Wicked + The Divine!
- Jacob Sehman who shared that Goners did well in trade such that it's returning for another arc!
- Nicola Scott who shared how she established the art style she's using for Black Magik, which will be all hand painted; if you haven't checked out the first few pages in the Image Sampler July 2015, then you need to seek that (likely in Comixology or Image)!
- Jonathan Hickman who is evaluating his next step(s) while taking a break post his epic Avengers run. He'll always do his Image work. He indicate that East of West and The Manhattan Projects will be back on monthly schedule going forward, as well as The Dying & The Dead (though it may still slightly slip). His next book he's both writing and drawing.

Lastly, I was able to look at all of Sean Murphy's originals of issue 1 of the forthcoming Tokyo Ghost...epic!

I had hoped to talk with Kurtis Wiebe, as I'd spoken with him in years past, but Hall H on Fri for The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones and Star Wars was hugely epic and probably the highlight of my Con. Runner up was meeting Ragnar (Travis) from Vikings while at a bar Sat night!

----------


## capuga

> I´m wondering a bit when will we see Black Road solicited? It was announced for september, while a month delay in image solicitations isn´t something to wonder it isn´t in the october solicitations either. According to Garrry Browns Twitter the last page of the first issue was inked in april and in june he showed some Black Road artwork hopefully we see it solicited for november. I can´t wait...
> 
> As for october i´m getting:
> 
> 8 House: Yorris #5
> Astronauts in Trouble #5 (of 11)
> Black Magick #1 (The normal version for my collection and the magazine version to read9
> CBLDF Liberty Annual 2015 (though it wan´t very good last year)
> Codename Baboushka #1 (don´t like the 3,99$ tag, but if its good i pay it)
> ...


Welcome to the forums sharoth!

----------


## Dorktron

> - Jacob Sehman who shared that Goners did well in trade such that it's returning for another arc!
> 
> - Jonathan Hickman who is evaluating his next step(s) while taking a break post his epic Avengers run. He'll always do his Image work. He indicate that East of West and The Manhattan Projects will be back on monthly schedule going forward, as well as The Dying & The Dead (though it may still slightly slip). His next book he's both writing and drawing.


Great news for Goners! I really hope it takes off with this second arc because it is a very solid book. Also, I thought The Dying and the Dead was finished?

----------


## HeWhoSlapsAll

> I had the great pleasure of speaking with several of the foremost industry talents during this year's SDCC. The highlights of those:
> - Dustin Nguyen who's excitement and energy levels were absolutely infectious. Talking details of Descender, as well as laying eyes on the originals!
> - Kelly Sue DeConnick shared Emma Rios' cover from issue 3 of the upcoming secondary arc of Pretty Deadly...the tree is amazing! She also shared that Bitch Planet will be going to the "Saga model" of queuing up issue so they come out monthly, then take a few month break.
> - Tula Lotay who'd just come back from a vaca in Alaska. If you haven't checked out her art then you are really missing out! Her upcoming Heartless series with Warren Ellis is creepy!
> - Kieron Gillen who was kind enough to talk details/nuances of serial of his series, as well as share Tula's art for her upcoming issue of The Wicked + The Divine!
> - Jacob Sehman who shared that Goners did well in trade such that it's returning for another arc!
> - Nicola Scott who shared how she established the art style she's using for Black Magik, which will be all hand painted; if you haven't checked out the first few pages in the Image Sampler July 2015, then you need to seek that (likely in Comixology or Image)!
> - Jonathan Hickman who is evaluating his next step(s) while taking a break post his epic Avengers run. He'll always do his Image work. He indicate that East of West and The Manhattan Projects will be back on monthly schedule going forward, as well as The Dying & The Dead (though it may still slightly slip). His next book he's both writing and drawing.
> 
> ...


nd now I'm jealous, lol.

A lot of my usual stuff is on hiatus (Deadly Class, Rocket Girl, Copperhead, Morning Glories, etc).

Stuff I'm getting:

Black Magick #1 (dat creative team...)
CODENAME BABOUSHKA: THE CONCLAVE OF DEATH #1
Drifter #9
East of West #23
Empty Zone #5
From Under Mountains #2
I HATE FAIRYLAND (dat creative "team"...)
Island Magazine #4
Invincible #124
Invisible Republic #7
Material #5
Nailbiter #16
Paper Girls #1 (dat creative team...)
Phonogram: the Immaterial Girl #3
Plutona #2
Rasputin #10
Revival #34
Sex #25
Sex Criminals #15
Southern Bastards #12
Switch #1
Tokyo Ghost #2
Trees #14
The Walking Dead #147
They're N0t Like Us #9
We Stand On Guard #4
The Wicked + the Divine #15
Wolf #4

That's a lot (I also pull DC and Marvel)...it's probably a good thing a lot of my stuff is missing.

----------


## comicfiend

> I thought The Dying and the Dead was finished?


All 7 issues have been solicited, but only 2 actually out. Current projections, even if it gets on a monthly release is issue 7 in Dec.

----------


## comicfiend

Previews just sent notice that Pisces 4 and 5 have been cancelled; I've PM'd Kurtis Wiebe.

----------


## Ballistic

It's going to be a good month for me. 

POSTAL #8
SWITCH #1 (My most wanted book for the month)
TALES OF HONOR: BRED TO KILL #4
THINK TANK #2 
THE TITHE #6
WITCHBLADE #185

----------


## FluffySheep

> Previews just sent notice that Pisces 4 and 5 have been cancelled; I've PM'd Kurtis Wiebe.


I'll be gutted if they have been!

----------


## comicfiend

> I'll be gutted if they have been!


Response from Kurtis: Yes. It's cancelled unfortunately.

----------


## Dorktron

> Response from Kurtis: Yes. It's cancelled unfortunately.


Wow, what? That's horrible news.

----------


## FluffySheep

> Response from Kurtis: Yes. It's cancelled unfortunately.


Thanks for confirming it. I'm really disappointed. I was enjoying it and this is the first time a comic on my pull list has been cancelled part way through the series.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

> Response from Kurtis: Yes. It's cancelled unfortunately.


wow, so #3 that just came out is the last issue?  

guess at least it saves me some money...  Any status on Peter Panzerfaust?  It's been stuck on #23 for like 4 or 5 months I think.

Poor Kurtis.  It seems all of his books have had some kind of off-panel turmoil...   :Frown:

----------


## Mjolnir

> Thanks for confirming it. I'm really disappointed. I was enjoying it and this is the first time a comic on my pull list has been cancelled part way through the series.


I'm kind of a little stunned it's cancelled after just three issues. I was enjoying it too, but thought it kind of an odd book and it wasn't what I was expecting from reading the initial solicits for issue #1. 

_Pisces_ is the third book on my pull list (fourth if you count _Image United_) that was cancelled. The first was _Umbral_ (cancelled after issue #12 came out) though to be fair I was gonna drop it after issue #12 came out. _Rise of the Magi_ though there seems to be some confusion. Issue #6 was cancelled but issue #7 is still on the release schedule for coming out September 2. Not sure what's going on but this book has suffered nothing but delay after delay. Issue #4 came out in September, and then issue #5 came out in January. Issue #6 kept getting pushed back and back and then I noticed today actually that it's been listed as cancelled but yet issue 7 is still scheduled. I don't know. Also, I don't think _Secret Identities_ was supposed to originally end with the upcoming issue #7. It was pushed as a monthly and then with the September solicits, surprised everyone with the FINAL ISSUE tag. Mad about that one too. 

Anyways, _Intersect_ was just cancelled after 6 issues with 7 and 8 solicited and then cancelled. I wonder how bad the sales numbers were for _Pisces_ that it got the ax after just three issues. Ouch. 

I'm reading a few books that I really enjoy that it just seems like they're books no one is getting (though I'm probably wrong) and I keep wondering if they're gonna get cancelled before it gets to finish it's story in_ Birhtright, Low, Postal, Reyn, Southern Cross, The Tithe, and Wayward_. Over at Dark Horse I love _Rebels_ and am hoping Brian Wood gets to finish that. I loved _Resurrectionists_ at Dark Horse too, but after 3 issues that got banished to digital first with the TPB coming out next month. Issue #7 hasn't been solicited yet at the website which is making me think it got cancelled after issue #6. The book was supposed to go a lot longer than 6 issues. 

With a lot of books in the market, it's bound to happen that some books fall through the cracks and no one buys. It's the sad part of the business no matter how good the book is or not.

----------


## InformationGeek

> I'm kind of a little stunned it's cancelled after just three issues. I was enjoying it too, but thought it kind of an odd book and it wasn't what I was expecting from reading the initial solicits for issue #1. 
> 
> _Pisces_ is the third book on my pull list (fourth if you count _Image United_) that was cancelled. The first was _Umbral_ (cancelled after issue #12 came out) though to be fair I was gonna drop it after issue #12 came out. _Rise of the Magi_ though there seems to be some confusion. Issue #6 was cancelled but issue #7 is still on the release schedule for coming out September 2. Not sure what's going on but this book has suffered nothing but delay after delay. Issue #4 came out in September, and then issue #5 came out in January. Issue #6 kept getting pushed back and back and then I noticed today actually that it's been listed as cancelled but yet issue 7 is still scheduled. I don't know. Also, I don't think _Secret Identities_ was supposed to originally end with the upcoming issue #7. It was pushed as a monthly and then with the September solicits, surprised everyone with the FINAL ISSUE tag. Mad about that one too. 
> 
> *Anyways, Intersect was just cancelled after 6 issues with 7 and 8 solicited and then cancelled. I wonder how bad the sales numbers were for Pisces that it got the ax after just three issues. Ouch.* 
> 
> I'm reading a few books that I really enjoy that it just seems like they're books no one is getting (though I'm probably wrong) and I keep wondering if they're gonna get cancelled before it gets to finish it's story in_ Birhtright, Low, Postal, Reyn, Southern Cross, The Tithe, and Wayward_. Over at Dark Horse I love _Rebels_ and am hoping Brian Wood gets to finish that. I loved _Resurrectionists_ at Dark Horse too, but after 3 issues that got banished to digital first with the TPB coming out next month. Issue #7 hasn't been solicited yet at the website which is making me think it got cancelled after issue #6. The book was supposed to go a lot longer than 6 issues. 
> 
> With a lot of books in the market, it's bound to happen that some books fall through the cracks and no one buys. It's the sad part of the business no matter how good the book is or not.


Intersect is dead as well?  Huh, well I guess that is that.

As for Pisces getting cancelled, that's a shame also for Johnnie Christmas.  I was hoping he do well after Sheltered.  But man, cancelled three issues in and rest won't see the light of the day.  Marvel's Ultimate FF (my pick for worst comic of 2014 by the way) was cancelled three issues in, but it at least got to finish out its story arc.  Image is FAR harsher when it comes to canning titles than DC or Marvel surprising, since those two will let the writer wrap things up.

----------


## Dorktron

> Intersect is dead as well?  Huh, well I guess that is that.
> 
> As for Pisces getting cancelled, that's a shame also for Johnnie Christmas.  I was hoping he do well after Sheltered.  But man, cancelled three issues in and rest won't see the light of the day.  Marvel's Ultimate FF (my pick for worst comic of 2014 by the way) was cancelled three issues in, but it at least got to finish out its story arc.  Image is FAR harsher when it comes to canning titles than DC or Marvel surprising, since those two will let the writer wrap things up.


Can't say I'm a fan of cancelling books that soon. I wonder if it was Wiebe's choice to do this or if Image actually had a say in it? It really alienates your fanbase to cancel something before even the first arc is finished.

----------


## comicfiend

> I'm kind of a little stunned it's cancelled after just three issues. I was enjoying it too, but thought it kind of an odd book and it wasn't what I was expecting from reading the initial solicits for issue #1. 
> 
> _Pisces_ is the third book on my pull list (fourth if you count _Image United_) that was cancelled. The first was _Umbral_ (cancelled after issue #12 came out) though to be fair I was gonna drop it after issue #12 came out. _Rise of the Magi_ though there seems to be some confusion. Issue #6 was cancelled but issue #7 is still on the release schedule for coming out September 2. Not sure what's going on but this book has suffered nothing but delay after delay. Issue #4 came out in September, and then issue #5 came out in January. Issue #6 kept getting pushed back and back and then I noticed today actually that it's been listed as cancelled but yet issue 7 is still scheduled. I don't know. Also, I don't think _Secret Identities_ was supposed to originally end with the upcoming issue #7. It was pushed as a monthly and then with the September solicits, surprised everyone with the FINAL ISSUE tag. Mad about that one too. 
> 
> Anyways, _Intersect_ was just cancelled after 6 issues with 7 and 8 solicited and then cancelled. I wonder how bad the sales numbers were for _Pisces_ that it got the ax after just three issues. Ouch. 
> 
> I'm reading a few books that I really enjoy that it just seems like they're books no one is getting (though I'm probably wrong) and I keep wondering if they're gonna get cancelled before it gets to finish it's story in_ Birhtright, Low, Postal, Reyn, Southern Cross, The Tithe, and Wayward_. Over at Dark Horse I love _Rebels_ and am hoping Brian Wood gets to finish that. I loved _Resurrectionists_ at Dark Horse too, but after 3 issues that got banished to digital first with the TPB coming out next month. Issue #7 hasn't been solicited yet at the website which is making me think it got cancelled after issue #6. The book was supposed to go a lot longer than 6 issues. 
> 
> With a lot of books in the market, it's bound to happen that some books fall through the cracks and no one buys. It's the sad part of the business no matter how good the book is or not.


I've had the following cancelled mid-arc:
- Pisces
- Sundowners (Dark Horse is making available on TP, but that'd cost me more $ as I'd already paid for some of the singles)
- Where Is Jake Ellis?
- Mind the Gap (I believe Jim McCann had been having health issues, but I never heard anything official, then after over 6 months the remaining books were cancelled)
- others I'm probably not recalling

Several that finished out their arc, but not their story, such as Umbral.

Several that I wonder when they'll wrap given sales figures: Sex, The Bunker, The Life After, Letter 44. I think Low is still pulling okay numbers.

----------


## Samurai Jack

> I'm reading a few books that I really enjoy that it just seems like they're books no one is getting (though I'm probably wrong) and I keep wondering if they're gonna get cancelled before it gets to finish it's story in_ Birhtright, Low, Postal, Reyn, Southern Cross, The Tithe, and Wayward_.


Wayward is the first ongoing Image comic series I've ever bought/followed [well, actually I did read some of Hack/Slash and Walking Dead in their first omnibus/compendium volumes years before Wayward existed], and I really hope Jim Zub is able to finish his story without any risk of cancellation. It's also currently the only ongoing Image comic that I will be buying every single issue of it to support the comic for as long as it runs. I think it's doing well though, since it seems every issue always get good reviews on Jim Zub's website.

----------


## Mjolnir

> Wayward is the first ongoing Image comic series I've ever bought/followed [well, actually I did read some of Hack/Slash and Walking Dead in their first omnibus/compendium volumes years before Wayward existed], and I really hope Jim Zub is able to finish his story without any risk of cancellation. It's also currently the only ongoing Image comic that I will be buying every single issue of it to support the comic for as long as it runs. I think it's doing well though, since it seems every issue always get good reviews on Jim Zub's website.


Yeah, I had read in either one of the letter's pages or in an interview Zub had said that if sales were great then his regular planned story would be either six or seven 5 or 6 issue arcs totaling under 40 issues. If sales weren't all that great then his plan B is tell a shortened version of his original plan. He's said he knows how Wayward ends, he just has two ways to get there depending on sales. 




> I think Low is still pulling okay numbers.


Like with _Black Science_, Rick Remender has said the complete story of _Low_ will depend on sales. _Black Science_ I think will finish under or around 50 issues with this original plan, and he sees _Low_ finishing around that issue length as well, again, sales pending. If it starts to not look good, he has a shortened version he'll put out. That's what happened to Fear Agent. His original plan was to tell an additional two arcs so, but had to shorten up due to sales.

----------


## wwise03

The only book that I've been truly burned on was The Mercenary Sea...the create team kept promising issue 8 was going to come out until they recently announced it was dead. I'm still crushed by that, as it was one of my favorite image books. 

I never gave Pisces a second look, but for those who were resent and enjoying it, I'm sorry.

----------


## Mjolnir

> The only book that I've been truly burned on was The Mercenary Sea...the create team kept promising issue 8 was going to come out until they recently announced it was dead. I'm still crushed by that, as it was one of my favorite image books. 
> 
> I never gave Pisces a second look, but for those who were resent and enjoying it, I'm sorry.


I almost picked that series up when issue #1 came out. I kept looking at other issues and wondered if I was missing out. Was there ever a reason given why the creative quit the book?

----------


## rac shade

Black Magick #1
Black Magick #1 Magazine Size Variant
Chew #51
Drifter #9
East of West #23
The Fade Out #10
I Hate Fairyland #1
F*ck Fairyland #1 Variant
Invincible #124
Invisible Republic #7
Nailbiter #16
Ody-C #8
Paper Girls #1
Plutona #2
Rasputin #10
Rumble #8
Savior #7
Shutter #16
Southern Bastards #12
Spread #11
They're Not Like Us #9
Tokyo Ghost #2
Trees #14

----------


## wwise03

> I almost picked that series up when issue #1 came out. I kept looking at other issues and wondered if I was missing out. Was there ever a reason given why the creative quit the book?


The Mercenary Sea Facebook page explained why. I can't really remember what the specific reason was, but it came down to sales. I'm hoping the book finds life at Boom or Oni. It's fantastic!

----------


## Detox

> The Mercenary Sea Facebook page explained why. I can't really remember what the specific reason was, but it came down to sales. I'm hoping the book finds life at Boom or Oni. It's fantastic!


Yea, Mercenary Sea was a tough one for me too, I absolutely loved that book. I should've known something was up when all the Facebook page was doing was promoting Reyn(which I recently dropped.)

----------


## Joker

> Can't say I'm a fan of cancelling books that soon. I wonder if it was Wiebe's choice to do this or if Image actually had a say in it? It really alienates your fanbase to cancel something before even the first arc is finished.


I'd wager if sales are low enough, it's not even covering the production costs, and Image cancel it. Outside of that, the creative team aren't making any money, or projecting to, and can't do months of work for free. 

That's my two educated guesses. Sadly, that's how it goes.

Pisces estimated sales were 17K for number 1 down to just under 8.5K for number two. Perhaps the drop for 3's orders was bad enough they decided to stop. I don't know, that's just a guess. I wouldn't expect such a substantial drop between 2 and 3 as 1 and 2, but it can happen.

----------


## comicfiend

> wow, so #3 that just came out is the last issue?  
> 
> guess at least it saves me some money...  Any status on Peter Panzerfaust?  It's been stuck on #23 for like 4 or 5 months I think.
> 
> Poor Kurtis.  It seems all of his books have had some kind of off-panel turmoil...


From Twitter:
Why is Peter Panzerfaust 24 & 25 not out yet??? Been waiting patiently for a while now @kurtisjwiebe @Jenkins_Tyler
Kurtis response: @mikelaneisme @Jenkins_Tyler we haven't made money on the series in a year. It's hard to commit full time hours to something for free.
Tyler response: 
@mikelaneisme @kurtisjwiebe we will definitely get back to it, deeply sorry everyone has to wait.

----------


## cc008

> The Mercenary Sea Facebook page explained why. I can't really remember what the specific reason was, but it came down to sales. I'm hoping the book finds life at Boom or Oni. It's fantastic!


Here's the post:




> Hi all. We know a few of you have been asking about the book - wondering if it's been canceled. I wish I had better news for you. As we published our 8th issue last December, we were dealing with production delays and sales had declined to the point we were on the brink. Image gave us a chance of continuing if we could put together enough issues for a new trade volume - which I had hopes would be out this year. That window has passed, and now I think we can officially say this ride has come to an end. Too bad, cuz there were more stories to tell, but sometimes things don't work out the way we want them to. (Hell, I'm still pissed Firefly's off the air.) Your support encouraged us; your letters and emails let Mathew and I know we were doing something right. For that, we thank you. I'm sure we'll each be back one way or another - hope you tune in then. - Kel Symons


https://www.facebook.com/themercenarysea?fref=ts

----------


## Look

I think Image will have a very good year of sales come late 2015 and into next year

----------


## Mjolnir

> I should've known something was up when all the Facebook page was doing was promoting Reyn(which I recently dropped.)


See, this is what worries me. This isn't a knock on you. I've dropped books too I haven't liked. Everyone has different tastes and likes, and it's your opinion. But I read Reyn, and like I mentioned in a post above, I _feel_ like it's a book no one reads. I like the story. It started off as a fantasy, and then quickly changed genres to sci-fi which caught me off guard, but yet loved the twist. It's just one of those books I took a chance on, liked, but feel like in the near future I'm gonna be reading about it's cancellation here on the boards or on the Facebook page. 

I want to support creator owned books. I love them. But it's almost to the point where I don't want to support it until it's been out for awhile. Sort of like how with a lot of new TV shows, I won't watch the first season until it gets a second season renewal. I don't want to invest the time into a series that's just going to canceled with no resolution to the story after a just one season. I'm really starting to feel this way too about creator owned books. Thankfully I haven't been burned on too many. I've chosen wisely and ended up picking up books that everyone else seems to get and like. But yet, there are the few I love that I feel no one else is reading and I worry. Like what happened with Pisces. 

But I get it. It's just part of the business in a very crowded market.

----------


## Dorktron

> I want to support creator owned books. I love them. But it's almost to the point where I don't want to support it until it's been out for awhile. Sort of like how with a lot of new TV shows, I won't watch the first season until it gets a second season renewal. I don't want to invest the time into a series that's just going to canceled with no resolution to the story after a just one season. I'm really starting to feel this way too about creator owned books. Thankfully I haven't been burned on too many. I've chosen wisely and ended up picking up books that everyone else seems to get and like. But yet, there are the few I love that I feel no one else is reading and I worry. Like what happened with Pisces.


I completely agree. As I said earlier, Wiebe and Image have alienated their audience for future books because they didn't even finish one arc on Pisces, a strange move with a 17,000 initial fanbase total. Sure, sales dipped past issue 1 but a strong finish to the arc would yield strong trade sales and could even give the project extended life, much like Goners. Wiebe said that he is working for free in order to do the last two Peter Panzerfaust issues, but that isn't really accurate. It is an investment for his future buyers on his future projects and I say this as a business owner, not some ill-informed clown. I understand it is a complex industry with lots to consider, but consideration should always be geared towards the customer and your fanbase and, I can say with confidence, I will not be buying his future books unless I know there is at least one arc out.

----------


## nebezial

i have said this before.... in fact, allow me to quote myself on this one.



now, as i work predominantly for independent companies, my work can be a bit hard to get.



reason for this is a simple one. comic book stores buy their supplies from diamond. the main distributor. 
they buy stuff they know will sell. comics aren't a huge profit business so they have to choose the winners on their own.

it is a harsh system but comic store owners have bills to pay as well. so don't take this as me harping on them in any way  :Smile:  (Smile) 

it's more of an explanation of how things work for those interested in getting into creator owned/indie market.

some stores will stock on indie stuff, most will stock on issue 1 and judge on people preordering issue 2 onward, whether or not they will keep ordering the book.

unfortunately this is how good books often die. customers don't really know this process. i certainly didn't. 

we enter a store pretty much expecting the store to hold the product that is relevant to their business and our interest. it is a given to us.

unfortunately this doesn't work with comics. preorders and pull lists are what makes or breaks an indie book, so if you plan on making and publishing a comic, keep this in mind. this nearly killed death vigil.

it is a vicious cycle.

it is a road to failure and here is how it goes

1 publish a book and people like it- you are in 7th heaven...

2 people don't know about preorders so they count on the store to keep ordering and they'll keep buying. this isn't so. store orders significantly less copies of volume 2 and 3 and publisher regulates the printrun accordingly

3 you start realizing that the initial profit melts away after issue 1 with alarming rate, and by issue 3 you find yourself struggling to keep your head above the water...

4 this is when you take on sidegigs to help finance the book you are passionate about. while you are trying to make ends meet, your book starts suffering delays...and the interest in it wanes

5 orders catastrophically drop with delays as readers more and more start trade waiting. ironically trade at that point might be a very optimistic idea...

6 misery and despair


many books vanished this way. my personal solution to this is-

1 inform people interested in your books about how this works
2 promote the good books.






i can tell you from my own personal experience. this industry has a way of crushing your hopes.

take my own comic death vigil. here is the series metareview so far. 

http://comicbookroundup.com/comic-bo...cs/death-vigil

it's 9.2

it's a dying book. i had to go as far as to post the series online for free just to make people aware of it.

believe it or not, we don't give up on our books because we are arrogant. we give up because  trying to keep them produced ends up being an exercise in body and soul crushing futility.

it is trying to keep  multiple anvils afloat. after a while you either let go, or they drag you under and you too drown.

i talked to kurtis face to face. i saw how hard this hit him. it''s never an easy thing to so.

----------


## antony

> a strange move with a 17,000 initial fanbase total.


If 17,000 sales of a new issue #1 actually equalled a fanbase of 17,000 readers, every single book on the stands right now would be in a much healthier place. The fact is, many issue #1s go to speculators, collectors, multiple copies to a single buyer, good stores that want to keep #1 in stock while the first few issues are finding their audience, etc etc etc. 

UMBRAL — which we've had to put on hiatus owing to low sales after two volumes — started out at 16k. If that had been our actual readership, we'd be laughing all the way to the bank and making new issues right now. But clearly, that wasn't the case.

Not even finishing the first arc is harsh, no question. But the decision to stop working on a creator-owned book is *never* an easy one, and I guarantee Kurtis didn't do it lightly.

(This is also why I'm handling THE FUSE, and CODENAME BABOUSHKA, differently; each story is separate-but-linked, rather than a single epic ongoing. So no matter how many arcs we finish, readers won't feel they've been left hanging in the middle of a story)

----------


## Hero

> (This is also why I'm handling THE FUSE, and CODENAME BABOUSHKA, differently; each story is separate-but-linked, rather than a single epic ongoing. So no matter how many arcs we finish, reader won't feel they've been left hanging in the middle of a story)


I think this is a very wise decision. 

And, I feel bad for Wiebe, he puts out some great material.

----------


## comicfiend

> Not even finishing the first arc is harsh, no question. But the decision to stop working on a creator-owned book is *never* an easy one, and I guarantee Kurtis didn't do it lightly.


Awesome that we have creators themselves weighing in on this thread!!!

While I completely understand and sympathize with Kurtis' position in what likely amounted to working for free, thus cutting/curtailing any losses with issue #3 of Pisces, it's directly resulted in losing me as a consumer from ever purchasing any of his future books in floppy format. Killing a book mid-arc will now result in me only purchasing trades of Mr Wiebe's fine work.

I purchased floppies of Umbral, and was sad to see it tabled for now; I truly appreciated you sticking with it through the second arc as well as your honesty in the situation.

Is there an art preview out there for Codename Baboushka?

----------


## comicfiend

> i have said this before.... in fact, allow me to quote myself on this one...


Great post, appreciate the insight/perspective as a creator!

----------


## Alhazred

8house: Yorris #5
Black Magick #1
The Fade Out #10
From Under Mountains #2
The Fuse # 15
Invincible #124
Island Magazine #4
Nailbiter #16
Paper Girls #1
Phonogram: the immaterial girl #3
Plutona #2
Rasputin #10
Rumble #8
Sex Criminals #15
Southern Bastards #12
Starve #5
The Walking Dead #147
We Stand On Guard #4

----------


## Joker

Writers, if they're good and fast and lucky and the issue comes together quickly for them, they can probably pump an issue out in a week, maybe less... I don't know, I'm not a writer and that's going to vary from person to person. (Most writers write several books per month.) But the person drawing the book? It's going to basically take them a month per issue. That's if they're good and fast. That's maybe working 6 days a week, and that's not talking 8 hour office days, either. Artists have to put in the lions share of hours on a comic. I couldn't do that for free for half a year. I have rent to pay and I bet Johnny Christmas does, too. He might have children to feed and other financials we're unaware of. 

They might have put in the three months of upfront work they could afford, seen the financial reality of continuing the book (pay out of pocket to publish the rest, but where does that money come from if they've been working for free up to that point?) and had no choice but to cancel it, and take paying work because: adults have financial realities. 

It's sad to see fans getting angry at creators and swearing off supporting them in the future; which only goes on to hurt the industry as a whole going forward. 

I hope they try again and strike better lightning. 

Thanks also to actual comics creators for stepping in and talking to us. I freelance, so I get it, but I've only worked in comics a small amount and never on a creator owned book, so I can empathize, and make educated guesses based on estimated sales figures, but I don't have all the hard facts. Appreciate you two taking the time to address the forum.

----------


## Dorktron

> It's sad to see fans getting angry at creators and swearing off supporting them in the future; which only goes on to hurt the industry as a whole going forward.


It certainly is a tough industry and there isn't a simple solution to these issues. However, you can't fully expect fans to commit $3-4 per issue on a story they never get to see resolved. That isn't a solution and you are simply pushing the financial burden onto the customers. I don't believe anyone swore off supporting creator's work in this thread but to expect at least one arc prior to buying into a storyline is a fair choice for fans, especially after being burned on past books.

We need to see progressive ideas moving forward to help solve these problems. Why not start releasing chunks of storyline at once with a higher price tag? I know people have a stigma about tradewaiters but I still have yet to heard a good reason as to why. TV and anime are shifting towards releasing full seasons at once for this very reason and charging a higher price. It may not be a perfect solution but it is an idea to help creators make money and give customer more buyer confidence. Or maybe release more digital-only issues prior to printing? I don't know but stopping a storyline mid-arc is not the answer.

----------


## Joker

Asking creators to do a whole arc for free isn't the answer, either. That's exactly the situation you're suggesting with Pisces, and that's a financial unreality. These guys and gals are adults. They're doing what they can, if the market isn't there, the market isn't there. A whole arc released at once isn't going to change that. 

Come up with a progressive idea, fine, but nothing you've suggested is factoring in the financial realities for the people making the actual comics. Worst case here, you're out $9-12 at most. These guys are out months of income. You'll excuse me if I'm not feeling too bad for the customer here.

Which is to say, of course it sucks for the customer, but you're not getting the shit end of the stick.

----------


## Dorktron

> Asking creators to do a whole arc for free isn't the answer, either. That's exactly the situation you're suggesting with Pisces, and that's a financial unreality. These guys and gals are adults. They're doing what they can, if the market isn't there, the market isn't there. A whole arc released at once isn't going to change that. 
> 
> Come up with a progressive idea, fine, but nothing you've suggested is factoring in the financial realities for the people making the actual comics. Worst case here, you're out $9-12 at most. These guys are out months of income. You'll excuse me if I'm not feeling too bad for the customer here.


Sorry but you should know as a freelancer, as I do as a business owner, the burden of success is on us, not the customer. When I started my business, I took out a $25,000 loan and worked very long hours before success even became close to a reality and it took me years to pay off that loan. Working in debt or without a steady income is a reality for creators and business owners. And I grew a loyal fanbase. If the customer feels burned or doesn't like your product, that's your problem to solve. And it sounds like people are feeling burned here, myself included.

----------


## Joker

Eh, people not buying your comic isn't the same. No bank is going to give you a loan to make a comic book. That's fiction, and not a fair comparison. You're running a business in which you deal directly with your customers. These people are making art, which there's no metric for. You're not walking up to their stall and talking to them, they're not reading the comic to you. There's no fair comparison here. People either support what they're doing or they don't. The onus isn't on them. 

I also feel like you're acting like these decisions are being made lightly. I assure you they're not. They're having their dreams crushed, and losing money doing it. Again, you're out the cost of lunch split over several months. You invested in a story, they invested part of their lives, their money, and livelihood. It's comics. Books don't always make it, you know that going in. Boo hoo for you, man. 

Sorry, I'm just not on page with your consumer concern here.

----------


## Dorktron

> I also feel like you're acting like these decisions are being made lightly.


No, that certainly is not my message. Sorry if it sounded that way because I know a creator's work is always loved. But we will have to agree to disagree on everything else.

----------


## comicfiend

> Writers, if they're good and fast and lucky and the issue comes together quickly for them, they can probably pump an issue out in a week, maybe less... I don't know, I'm not a writer and that's going to vary from person to person. (Most writers write several books per month.) But the person drawing the book? It's going to basically take them a month per issue. That's if they're good and fast. That's maybe working 6 days a week, and that's not talking 8 hour office days, either. Artists have to put in the lions share of hours on a comic. I couldn't do that for free for half a year. I have rent to pay and I bet Johnny Christmas does, too. He might have children to feed and other financials we're unaware of. 
> 
> They might have put in the three months of upfront work they could afford, seen the financial reality of continuing the book (pay out of pocket to publish the rest, but where does that money come from if they've been working for free up to that point?) and had no choice but to cancel it, and take paying work because: adults have financial realities.


If creators had your attitude and complete disregard for the consumer, their fans, then they'd quickly have none.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

Thankfully I have yet to be burned by creators dropping a series mid arc. While I do sympathize with creators, Dorktron does bring up some very valid points especially how a series is an investment for future projects that a creator is working on. I was quite bummed that one of my favorite series Princess Ugg recently wrapped up after 8 issues. It was written/drawn by Ted Naifeh from the brilliant Courtney Crumrin series. Loved the series, great writing/artwork with charming characters that I loved. He mentioned he had much more story to tell but sadly the sales weren't there to continue with the project. That said I'm grateful that it went 8 issues and Ted thought of his buyers and wrapped up the second arc very nicely. That said, from now on if any other future project is solicited by Ted I would anxiously preorder it and snatch it up. I absolutely adore his work and will support him for life. I'm not sure I would feel this way if he just decided to drop a series mid arc with no regards for his readers and fans.

----------


## Samurai Jack

> If 17,000 sales of a new issue #1 actually equalled a fanbase of 17,000 readers, every single book on the stands right now would be in a much healthier place. The fact is, many issue #1s go to speculators, collectors, multiple copies to a single buyer, good stores that want to keep #1 in stock while the first few issues are finding their audience, etc etc etc. 
> 
> UMBRAL — which we've had to put on hiatus owing to low sales after two volumes — started out at 16k. If that had been our actual readership, we'd be laughing al the way to bank and making new issues right now. But clearly, that wasn't the case.
> 
> Not even finishing the first arc is harsh, no question. But the decision to stop working on a creator-owned book is *never* an easy one, and I guarantee Kurtis didn't do it lightly.
> 
> (This is also why I'm handling THE FUSE, and CODENAME BABOUSHKA, differently; each story is separate-but-linked, rather than a single epic ongoing. So no matter how many arcs we finish, reader won't feel they've been left hanging in the middle of a story)


I've always been curious about this, but what determines a cover price at Image? I've noticed almost every other indie publisher like Boom, Devil's Due, IDW, Oni Press, Valiant, Zenescope, and recently Dark Horse, pretty much every single issue they put out is 3.99 by default. Fortunately, there's still many 2.99 and 3.50 cover priced comics at Image, but I tend to feel hesitant to pay for an #1 at Image for 3.99, since it may get an Image Firsts re-release in a year or so.

I'm planning on buying Codename Baboushka #1 this October, but I've wondered for some time if creators get to choose cover prices or someone else at Image decides that, and what determines which cover price goes with which comic.

Anyways, I really like that Codename Babouska will be handled in individual story arcs with their own unique sub-titles instead of a single ongoing.

----------


## antony

> Is there an art preview out there for Codename Baboushka?


Coming this week  :Smile:

----------


## Mr`Orange

One way of supporting creators and books early on is via Patreon, the platform is gaining a little more traction in comics community and I think it is one that should be exploited by new comic pros. It gives them a little stability and security while they do what they want, and for the consumer not only do we get to support someone with their dream but the creators often give out a lot of early access and freebies. 

Also opposed to the likes of Kickstarter, with Patreon you only pay when the artist/writer/creator delivers, so there are no broken promises.

----------


## antony

> I've always been curious about this, but what determines a cover price at Image?


It's a conversation between the creators and publisher. Ultimately the creators have final say, but that's normally made after input and suggestions from Image. A lot of it depends on the book type, the projected audience, current trends, etc etc. There's no one-size-fits-all equation, unfortunately.

----------


## Detox

> The only book that I've been truly burned on was The Mercenary Sea...the create team kept promising issue 8 was going to come out until they recently announced it was dead. I'm still crushed by that, as it was one of my favorite image books. 
> 
> I never gave Pisces a second look, but for those who were resent and enjoying it, I'm sorry.


11055362_10207305600423423_4071130354814792643_o.jpg

If you're feelin' like another gamble, this is coming up.

----------


## Joker

> If creators had your attitude and complete disregard for the consumer, their fans, then they'd quickly have none.


Fans arent' going to just hand you money for nothing so you can pay your rent, or feed your children. It's not about disregard for fans, it's about adult priorities. 

It's just fiction. There's plenty of it out there. There's no shortage of things to read in the world. I get that it sucks, I've had books wrap early, or disappear on me, too. But I get that there's actual financial reasons for that, and I don't think that my interest in reading a comic book trumps adult responsibilities and financial realities. I'm also under no illusion that I'm entitled to or owed anything from these people. I pay $3-4 for an issue and our exchange ends there. It's just like how buying issue 1 doesn't obligate me to buy issue 2 or 3. I get the thing I paid for, and that's it. 

Creator owned comics boils down to this: they're taking a risk, and you have the choice to take one with them.

----------


## MegaManChiefFan

I don't really get new singles unless if it is Image issue #1s. Always have to try new series out. 

The ones I think I will pick up:
Black Magick
Paper Girls

But I may also pick up I Hate Fairyland AFTER a week or two to see how people think about it so that I don't blow my precious money on a bad book.

----------


## Mjolnir

> 11055362_10207305600423423_4071130354814792643_o.jpg
> 
> If you're feelin' like another gamble, this is coming up.


Jesus, really? Color me intrigued, but after Mercenary Sea, I feel like this one I should wait to see how it does before I pick it up. So if Mathew Reynolds is writing and drawing this, then what was the hold up with Mercenary Sea? Was it Kel Symons, Reynolds, or sales?

----------


## daningotham

Paper Girls #1
Switch #1
Tokyo Ghost #2
Plutona #2
The Walking Dead #147
Saints #1 (Proclaim!)

----------


## Detox

> Jesus, really? Color me intrigued, but after Mercenary Sea, I feel like this one I should wait to see how it does before I pick it up. So if Mathew Reynolds is writing and drawing this, then what was the hold up with Mercenary Sea? Was it Kel Symons, Reynolds, or sales?


There's a quote from Symons at the top of page 5 in this thread off of the Facebook page. Sounds like the book wasn't selling but the whole thing is kinda vague. It is a bit odd that Reynolds is putting together a similar book through Image all on his own. Maybe Kel just wasn't able to write fast enough.

----------


## daningotham

Anybody know what's up with Southern Cross?  I see issue #6 is in the solicits for August, but then the trade is out in October but is issues #1-5?  I've heard rumors that it is only a 5-6 issue mini series too.  Anybody know if this is true?

----------


## comicfiend

> Anybody know what's up with Southern Cross?  I see issue #6 is in the solicits for August, but then the trade is out in October but is issues #1-5?  I've heard rumors that it is only a 5-6 issue mini series too.  Anybody know if this is true?


It was originally intended as a 5-issue mini; its now ongoing

----------


## wwise03

> There's a quote from Symons at the top of page 5 in this thread off of the Facebook page. Sounds like the book wasn't selling but the whole thing is kinda vague. It is a bit odd that Reynolds is putting together a similar book through Image all on his own. Maybe Kel just wasn't able to write fast enough.


That book looks amazing! That's a day one purchase for me. I love Reynolds' art style and will support anything he puts out, regardless of the risk of being left hanging kid-story.

Is this going to be published by Image?

----------


## Detox

> That book looks amazing! That's a day one purchase for me. I love Reynolds' art style and will support anything he puts out, regardless of the risk of being left hanging kid-story.
> 
> Is this going to be published by Image?


If memory serves me, I got that from the Image fans FB page.

----------


## daningotham

> It was originally intended as a 5-issue mini; its now ongoing


Sweet thanks!

----------

